# Auto Detox Vs Lamborghini Gallardo Nera



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lamborghini Gallardo Nera

The Nera is a limited version of contemporary Gallardo coupe introduced at the Paris Motor Show. The car was designed to showcase the customization options available to the customer
The Nera features special matte black body panels, and is only available in black, a combination of Nero Serapis and Nero Noctis. Brake calipers are painted a special silver, and the tail lights are smoked to match the darker paint scheme. The interior is stitched from high-contrast black and white leather in the Q-Citura (lozenge shaped) pattern. Although the glass engine cover still remained an option even on the Nera ! But this model has it installed & only 91 were sold in Europe.

Booked in for a 3 day detail - to include engine, interior & machine work to paint.










Arrival 8.30am day 1: A good long chat with the owner as he now wanted the wheels taken off & the wheel arch area given a good going over no problem I said.



















Being very keen with his car cleaning he had already removed all the mesh vents including the outer exhaust tip vents from the rear plus a plastic engine cover so I enlisted his help with the wheel duties he was in charge of removing them, replacing & torquing up I was in charge of, well everything else this proved to be a great ag team & once we found our rhythm we were away

To start I cleaned the engine bay he encouraged me to try his new R222 Autowash which does the job nicely but as it was not my product I moved to my trusty G101 plus detailing brushes after covering some vital areas of the engine a quick rinse with water sprayed with the APC brushes put to work, rinsed again & dried with the help of the air line it came up quite nice





































Next on the agenda where those beautiful huge black rims wearing 295 30 19 sticky rubber on the rear, the bolts were loosened, rear was jacked up, first wheel was off & onto the soft mat, acid free wheel cleaner, assortment of brushes & filtered water were the materials used. A thorough clean inside & out before a slathering of Jetseal to the huge inner rim while this bonded I set about the arches plus any other components I could see cleaned with G101 diluted 5:1 being fairly clean a Swissvax detail brush was enough to chase out the dirt rinsed & then doused with Tardis to dissolve away 2 years of collected tar from the road which worked a treat leaving the area looking gorgeous. This system was used on all four corners to great effect the client was very happy with the outcome of this step, excellent.




































































































A few remaining cooling vents around the rear quarters were left which were looking a little green these were cleaned with APC & a mf cloth over a small Envy brush stem it fitted perfectly into the gap allowing full cleaning of each honeycomb

Door shuts rinsed out treated to G101 cleaned using a Detail brush once more good rinse out with water & looking good same procedure for the luggage compartment up front.









































































Door handle










After










There were a few bugs on the front of the car these were soaked in a solution of APC while this dwelled for a few minutes I filled my buckets ready for the wash stage










Paintwork was foamed with Bilt Hamber foam I took this time to chase out any grime from the panel gaps & rubbers using a detail brush a thorough rinse off of the whole car before washing two bucket method + gritt guards, there was no tar at all on the car onto clay CYC poly worked a treat picking off the contaminants leaving a silky smooth surface ready for polishing stage later. After claying the whole vehicle including the glass it was for the last time jet washed off, a final rinse with pure filtered water under pressure from the van before drying with microfibre towels to include door shuts, luggage area & alloy wheels.

The owner spun the car around placing her nose first into the garage where I studied the paintwork

Before shots under the sungun


























































































































































Bonnet left side










Bonnet right side




























I took paint readings & taped up the sensitive areas ready for the machine work.

The bonnet was chosen for testing settling finally on Scholl S03+ on a 3M flat orange compound pad via the makita rotary ( S03+ is similar to Fastcut+ ) primed with a little Glossit EVP the test area required multiple hits to get a decent result this to me was 
no surprise I was expecting hard clearcoat.

I was happy with this choice so moved onto the Matt sections of the bonnet next, starting right at the bottom of the scale by hand with Zaino aoi finally settling on 3.02 on a 4" polishing pad via the G220 da machine, the owner requested just the forward matt panels machined as these were showing signs of ageing the rest of the Matt panels i.e roof, skirts, rear quarter panels & mirrors were looking good.

I returned to the bonnet with the Makita at the end of day one to finish the side I started earlier before heading home.

50:50 after S03+










Right side after S03+










The holograms were of no concern with me at this stage there were 2 more stages to go & these were to be fully removed & refined later in the detail.

Day 2 was machine polishing with a lot of 4" compound pad work coupled with the large flat 3M pad to knock back those RDS & swirls masking the true finish hiding underneath. With the amount of Matt paint on the car I made good progress completing my first pass with the Scholl, I decided to follow this up with Menzerna 203s on a yellow 3M waffle pad & on day 3 to further refine with Ultrafina on a 3M blue waffle pad for a crisp finish machine work was completed around 4pm on day 3 leaving a thorough dusting of panel gaps ready for the Top Inspection wipe down with a super soft mf cloth

Selection of in progress shots under various lighting










Holograms in the door shut impressive



















Sill










After - apologies for the blurry pic



















Corrected shots under the Brinkmann (apologies for this as I am having issues with my Sungun at the moment)






























































































































































































Wax of choice: A vintage carnauba applied & left to cure while I took care of the other complementing details










Cleaned & dressed with 303 aerospace










Wheel faces - Autobahn
Arches & tyres - Trimwizard
Glass - Crystal
Pipes - Brilliant chrome & fine wire wool

Interior was also taken care of thorough hoover, leather seats cleaned & conditioned using Gliptone, interior glass with crystal again, the owner wanted to take care of the surrounding leather with some of his new purchases so this was left for him to try out his new products. I think this is great the owner loves his cars, wants to maintain this car to a high standard so has already bought up a new batch of products he got involved with the wheels, interior, removing the grills & showed interest in the whole process he's not new to machine polishing has used a rotary before on his previous car a real enthusiast appreciates this new purchase & the work that went into this detail

Wax was buffed of during the interior & a final buff just before I left in the evening, I was returning Friday morning to drop off a gift so helped with a few things on the car with him, took some final shots some in the garage, some under the very gloomy Friday lunchtime skies










































































































































































































































































































Time taken on this detail Monday to Wednesday 31 hours

Thank you for taking the time to look, this for me was an extremely enjoyable 3 days I was quite pleased with the end result but more importantly the owner was too which of course is the most important thing

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Love Gallardo's!!!! 

Great results mate :thumb:

Simon


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent work Baz:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks stunning black on black. Yum!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

cracking job Baz and what a stunning lambo


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stunning mate, bet it was hard work though with the hard paint. I've just finished a car that makes the last gallardo I did seem like it had honda paint!

I've never seen one of these limited editions, looks awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing work! The car looks stunning!


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

I love Gallardo's full-stop but the Nera is one of my all time favourite dream cars :argie:

Looks ten times better now as well- great work
:buffer:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

superb work mate.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome work. Great to see an owner that has such an interest in keeping his car looking that good.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top marks on that one mate :thumb:


----------



## toyhto (Jul 19, 2007)

That's one fine looking motor!!! Great work!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Clark said:


> Stunning mate, bet it was hard work though with the hard paint. I've just finished a car that makes the last gallardo I did seem like it had honda paint!
> 
> I've never seen one of these limited editions, looks awesome! :thumb:


Thanks Clark, I'm just glad it had so much Matt or I would have still been there now ! :lol:Much prefer hard paint always have. A real shame about the sun though looked real nice in the flesh



duncyboy said:


> I love Gallardo's full-stop but the Nera is one of my all time favourite dream cars :argie:
> 
> Looks ten times better now as well- great work
> :buffer:


Must admit I never heard of the Nera untill I went to see this one, gorgeous gorgeous car I could mess with it all day 

--

Gent's thanks for the kind words much appreciated on this detail

Regards
Baz


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

That is top drawer fella:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Superb work Baz, looks awesome.:thumb:


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

awesome car!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sod that, wheres this green rs youve done!! post that up!! NOW!! haha

(seen someone post pics of it, and said you had detailed it )


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

that is a stunning lambo and great work


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

WOW, nice one Baz. That looks stunning and I'm pleased the matt black was correctable.
I feel a pat on your back is well deserved for a job well done.

Tim

ps not surprised about the holograms with the S03+ at all, but it does work very well eh!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> sod that, wheres this green rs youve done!! post that up!! NOW!! haha
> 
> (seen someone post pics of it, and said you had detailed it )


Got a pic of it on my phone Ian.....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing car and awesome work:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

God, that is porn on 4 wheels - AWESOME! :doublesho


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely stunning, great work :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> That is top drawer fella:thumb:





Gleammachine said:


> Superb work Baz, looks awesome.:thumb:





Envy Valeting said:


> WOW, nice one Baz. That looks stunning and I'm pleased the matt black was correctable.
> I feel a pat on your back is well deserved for a job well done.
> 
> Tim
> ...





Brazo said:


> Amazing car and awesome work:thumb:


Thanks guys much appreciated,

Tim the Scholl worked a treat as usual on hard paint :thumb:

Ian sorry but the green RS isnt going to be posted maybe the next one I do I'll post up for you 

Thanks gent's
Baz


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great job there, that couldnt look meaning if it tried! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning job mate :thumb:, never seen one before, probably never see one again  and it does look very mean and moody.....


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Great work and what a fantastic looking car!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

That is gorgeous nice work mate....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Stunning job mate :thumb:, never seen one before, probably never see one again  and it does look very mean and moody.....


Cheers mate ! Yeah baby definately mean & moody gloomy skies helped with the mood no end 

Gent's again thanks for the kind words

Regards
Baz


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

I can see why your pleased with the work youve done on this car, lovely detail and an outstanding finish:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning and stealthy :thumb:


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice indeed Barry. :thumbs


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

The car looks absolutely stunning! Nice work.

But is it me or is there a large chunk taken out of the that tire!?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning mate looks awesome


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Ricey7 said:


> I can see why your pleased with the work youve done on this car, lovely detail and an outstanding finish:thumb:


Cheers Ricey dude :thumb:



ahaydock said:


> Stunning and stealthy :thumb:


Very stealthy indeed 



Nick_S said:


> The car looks absolutely stunning! Nice work.
> 
> But is it me or is there a large chunk taken out of the that tire!?


Thanks Nick, wouldnt say large chunk but there is a small piece taken out of the rather large rim protector on these tyres 



Phil H said:


> stunning mate looks awesome


Thanks Phil


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> Thanks Nick, wouldnt say large chunk but there is a small piece taken out of the rather large rim protector on these tyres


I suppose that's what the rim protectors are there for, rather the tire than the wheel :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic work on a stunning car.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

good work there on such a nice car, and good to hear the owner wants to look after it now, but who else thinks number plates are going to ruin how mean that car looks lol, the front looks so good


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nick_S said:


> I suppose that's what the rim protectors are there for, rather the tire than the wheel :thumb:


Exectly, doing there little rubber job :lol:



N8KOW said:


> Fantastic work on a stunning car.


Cheers N8 mate 



ant_s said:


> good work there on such a nice car, and good to hear the owner wants to look after it now, but who else thinks number plates are going to ruin how mean that car looks lol, the front looks so good


Thanks Ant he is a car nut I think he has more stock then me now  which is fab' ! Totally agree about the number plates I told him to leave them off (easy for me as I dont pay the fines though  )

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks incredible, such sharp reflections!! :argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> That looks incredible, such sharp reflections!! :argie:


Thanks Mr Matrix glad you enjoyed 

Baz


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Great job mate! Lovely car too!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats porn on 4 wheels right there love it


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Top work bud, super finish after all that hard work, great pics:thumb:


----------

